# ¿ se puede conectar un home theater Bowmar a un auto?¿Como?



## alemiguel (Feb 5, 2011)

quiero saber si se puede conectar al auto ya que estuve buscando los circuitos pero no lo encontre la marca de home es Bowmar gracias


----------



## tatajara (Feb 5, 2011)

mira en el tema de amplificador con tda7377 se trato ese tema 

saludos


----------



## alemiguel (Feb 5, 2011)

gracias pero sale como armarlo desde cero yo quiero ver si se puede conectar a los 12 v ya esta armado para 220v pero queria saber que modificaciones se pueden hacer despues subo unas fotos


----------



## tatajara (Feb 5, 2011)

Mira lee todo el post que en una parte un usuario pregunta lo mismo y le lo responden detalladamente
Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

Se puede, despues como descubrilo vos, se te puede dar "una mano" pero no darte la respuesta (menos al ser nuevo), no es por malo, sino porque los usuarios nuevos suelen abrir post sin buscar anteriormente. 

Te voy a dar 3 opciones. Conversor dc 12v/ac220v (senoidales), conversor dc 12v/dc segun que ampli tenga tu home. Y meterlo a 12v (en caso de que los amplificadores de tu gome sean de 12v (de lo contrario la ultima no sirve)


----------



## tatajara (Feb 5, 2011)

Bueno jaja no quería ser tan sarcástico jaja 

Yo le decía que en el post de mariano del tda7377 vos le respondiste esto a otro usuario 

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

si? jajajaja no acordar


----------



## tatajara (Feb 6, 2011)

jajaj falta de memoria en la cpu jajaja


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

DC-DC 

agucasta rules!


----------

